

Steve Blank: Why Lawyers Don’t Run Startups - stakent
http://steveblank.com/2010/05/27/why-lawyers-don%e2%80%99t-run-startups/

======
barry-cotter
dupe <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1383537>

~~~
stakent
Ups.

Too late to remove.

